# Dream Interpretation



## bace (Oct 17, 2005)

Ok, so this was really friggin weird dream. I woke up really vexed. I guess you could call it a nightmare, only I wasn't really to scared myself, just really screwed up over what I had just witnessed.

Basically the dream was of my Dad killing someone. Which is very far fetched. Infact my Dad is a very sweet man, and even when he gets angry he's never lost control. And believe me, i've made him REALLY angry.

Anyway, in the dream, he basically got really pissed at this guy who just wouldn't leave him alone. My Dad asked several times for this guy to piss off, and he wouldn't. I even told the guy to leave and stop bothering my Dad, and finally my Dad hit him in the head with a guitar(I have no idea why it was a guitar). The guy fell to the ground and my Dad started crying and I woke up.

Seriously, I can only assume that witnessing a death would be hard enough by itself. But witnessing your own father, who you love very much? Who's side are you on? Bah....so frigging weird.

And even now i'm still all weirded out by it.

I was watching Matrix at the time and passing out from a night of drinking. So I can only assume those two things heavily influenced the absurdity of the subject matter. But still...


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 17, 2005)

Do you think this guy harrassing you dad is actually you and getting hit over the head is a sign of your dads frustration resulting in him doing something he really doesn't want to do? (Or something you really wouldn't want him to do?)

[/serious]


----------



## bace (Oct 17, 2005)

Pfft? Iono?


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 17, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Basically the dream was of my Dad killing someone. Which is very far fetched. Infact my Dad is a very sweet man, and even when he gets angry he's never lost control. And believe me, i've made him REALLY angry.
> 
> Anyway, in the dream, he basically got really pissed at this guy who just wouldn't leave him alone. My Dad asked several times for this guy to piss off, and he wouldn't. I even told the guy to leave and stop bothering my Dad, and finally my Dad hit him in the head with a guitar(I have no idea why it was a guitar). The guy fell to the ground and my Dad started crying and I woke up.
> 
> Seriously, I can only assume that witnessing a death would be hard enough by itself. But witnessing your own father, who you love very much? Who's side are you on? Bah....so frigging weird.


 
I can start the interpretation now but I need one or two questions answers. Where were you? Inside, outside, what room if inside, what type of building if inside? What else did you see? Who, what, was the killed? Details!!!

Your father killing someone is not his aggression of killing someone. The representation of a killing is actually the person overcoming an obstacle, fear, or hindrance in their life. If it were you killing, you could place it a bit more easily. However, your father could actually be a part of you that you see mimics your father. It could be how you act in public or with friends.  OR it could actually be something your father is trying to work through.

The use of a weapon is normally sexual in context. Did you see blood? Using a guitar as a weapon could represent a non-standard way of over-coming this obstacle or fear.


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 17, 2005)

Hmmm... Death can often mean a transition.  The guitar could mean something creative.  This is a dream so your Dad crying would be how *you* think he feels.

One possible interpretation:  Your Dad has been tied down/frustrated in his job for years and has finally decided to make the leap and work for himself.  This in itself could be seen as creative but if he's gone on the road with a rock band, even more so.    You think he regrets his decision.

Or maybe not.


----------



## bace (Oct 17, 2005)

Actually the guy that he killed was this guy at my work. This guy is actually pretty shady, and I have some trust issues with him. Nice guy, took me out drinking and then told me he was pretty rich at one point, but gave everthing up to move to Canada to be with his sick son. He basically told me he wanted to quit my job and go to India and take care of his business.

I said no.

The dream all took place outside. On some steps infront of a faceless building. There may have been some blood, but not much and I might have just been shadow....I woke up quickly. I did catch him seizuring when he hit the ground. Freaky thing to see.


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 17, 2005)

Starting to make more sense now.  I think your father is a part of you that is taking action over what this guy represents to you.  Being outside indicates this is an outside influence to you (if you were in the building it would be in your mind).  Stairs, steps represent the transition between your upper subconscious, and the lower, spiritual being.  I am a bit unsure of the use of the guitar, it could be as Marctwo says; that it represents your creativity and you are beating down the "sensible" path of making money to support a family in the future.  You are still having a hard time realizing that you can be creative in your job and make enough money to support yourself and a possible family.


----------



## bace (Oct 17, 2005)

Well then. That pretty much sums it up.

Thanks.

What does it mean when you have lots of sex with Madonna? That was a great dream.


----------



## 'Daniel' (Oct 17, 2005)

You just take it like that?  As if it's a science.

There are many things a dream could mean, it could mean that you had a dream about your father killing someone that has nothnig to do with anythnig.  Not all dreams means something.  I had a dream before where I walked to college and then sat down in a lesson.  What did that mean, probably that thats what i was going o do tommorow (which it was).  

I had a dream last night (first in a long time; I rarely dream) where there was a fire in my house, my family got out easily and safely the fire died down quickly without the aid of firemen and we went inside miraculously stuff was only slightly singed and there was a cat that ahd survived behind a curtain.  That could mean a hell of alot of things.

I don't think people can truly decided what someones dream means.  Even after a full psychiatric analysis and a full histroy of the person.  Let alone over the internet.  

I wouldn't be satisfied with one interpretation if i was really interested in the maening of a dream.  I'd try to get as many as possible.  If all you're doing is taking on this explanation to give meaning to the distrubing image then that could abe a bad thnig, seek other opinions as well.

Feel free to not listen to that or take the advice or whateever you choose, just my thoughts.


----------



## bace (Oct 17, 2005)

Look, I take dream interpretation as seriously as a fart in the wind, but it's still interesting to see all the different symbolisms that have been presented. Like come on man? What do you take me for? A woman?


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2005)

bace said:
			
		

> Look, I take dream interpretation as seriously as a fart in the wind, but it's still interesting to see all the different symbolisms that have been presented. Like come on man? *What do you take me for? A woman*?


 You should be so lucky. :mrgreen: 



Probably you were a hideous teenager to your swell old man, but maybe it's gotten better lately, and YOU were actually the guy in the dream your exasperated father was beating to death. You subconciously used a creepy schmuck you don't like to symbolize your former self. Maybe your dad was killing the old, evil Bace who never gave him a moment's peace, while the newer, improved Bace watched and yelled at his former self to leave him alone. And the guitar is a symbol of the raves and partying that went on that no doubt contributed to the old man's anguish over his son, so he took it and beat the crap out of him with him. Even though he had to cry when the deed was done, he knew the bastard Bace had to be destroyed. :twisted: 

I like that one. :sillysmi:


----------



## bace (Oct 17, 2005)

What the??

Sounds like you were my father. Jeez.

If anything, my Dad was the crazy one. Although, now that I don't live at home we do get along a lot better. He actually told me he missed me on thanksgiving.

How sweet. And I wasn't a raving party animal...for long.


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 17, 2005)

i like terri's idea......but...

it could be your kinda weirded out with the guy at work, and want your dad to beat him up.....
i'm letting the woman comment pass...cause if i let it, it would p*ss me off....
(then you would be dreaming worse stuff.....for night after night......)


----------



## bace (Oct 17, 2005)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> i like terri's idea......but...
> 
> it could be your kinda weirded out with the guy at work, and want your dad to beat him up.....
> i'm letting the woman comment pass...cause if i let it, it would p*ss me off....
> (then you would be dreaming worse stuff.....for night after night......)


 
If you let anything I say piss you off you've got issues. I don't say these things because I ACTUALLY believe them, I say them because it's funny.

Now quit being a woman about it.


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh April, this is why we have this smilie:  

You can't take Bace seriously, it would only disapppoint him.  Plus, we wouldn't have any fun!

My version of the dream is the most fun. I'm sticking with it. Quit being a boy about it. :mrgreen:


----------



## panzershreck (Oct 17, 2005)

most (if not all) dreams i've had were about something i've been thinking about knowingly or unknowingly...

ie:

1) i dreamt twice that i was in a city, everything blew up, people were dead or dying - just before each time, i had been thinking about nuclear weapons and their effects on people (although my nuclear explosions are weird - not James Cameron style, but more... Terry Gilliam meets David Lynch meets Tim Burton meets acid trip style, i mean, there are people just standing in a park (which isn't on fire), burning at 5000 degrees, just standing there like nothing is happening).

2) i've also dreamt that i was in a forest, and aliens invaded at night killing everybody, i try to commit suicide out of desperation (though even after shooting myself in the dream, i didn't die), then i find a gang of people, most of whom slaughtered in a battle, last stand, flee into the forest - it's a combination of a lot of stuff, especially the movie Stalingrad, where almost everybody is slaughtered, a gang is left for dead, they struggle, most die, one shoots himself, flee at the end.

i've also had dreams where a giant Mr. Clean popped up over a distant desert ridgeline, and wolves were following me on a rusted subway train (in the middle of the desert), and giant ropes, two story school busses, pirate ships carrying flowing lava, etc.


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 17, 2005)

panzershreck - you've got some really wild dreams there.


----------



## bace (Oct 17, 2005)

In a period of a week I had a dream 3 times. It was about nuclear attack. The first one, every one died. The second one I save my self. And the third one I saved my family and myself. We all hid in the basement. For some reason it was blast proof...and radiation proof.

I also had one there the sun blew up. But because it's so far away I had a few minutes to say goodbye to the people I was with. That was a weird feeling.


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2005)

I went through a series of dreams where everyone, whoever happened to be in the start of the dream, always ended up being decapitated. The heads laid on the floor and talked about what a drag it was to have lost their body. Bloody and graphic-like conversations. 

I got _really_ tired of those dreams. They finally went away, though.


----------



## bace (Oct 17, 2005)

*resists the urge to make sexual comment*


----------



## photogoddess (Oct 17, 2005)

Bace... you truly are a pig.


----------



## bace (Oct 17, 2005)

It's true. I can't deny it.

"I am whatever you say I am, if I wasn't then why would I say I am." - Eminem


----------



## Artemis (Oct 17, 2005)

You could however, take this in the psychological ways...


Just the two neurobiological explanations of dreaming I can remember.
Hobson and McCarley suggested that...in basic terms, your brain just gets active in certain areas, and first of random bits of sensory infomation which is all fake.
Your brain gets this infomation, and tries to make sense of it, hence the dream.
The reason you dont usually smell or taste is because they are different from hearing and seeing senses, and have been deactivated.
The reason you dont jump about is because of the output blocker...basic your spine shuts down so to speak.


Or we could listen to sigmund freud, your inlove with your parents, your never grown out of your aural, or some other sexual step when you were a child.
Freud also thought it was a way of explaining away worries for the brain, and that it will make up stories to make you feel alright about problems.
e.g. a cigar represents a penis, a guitar probably means penis, tower...penis...thats all he thinks about?
He also said, sometimes a cigar, is just a cigar.

Ill look up some more theories and get back to you


----------



## Artemis (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh yeh, lets not forget the Reverse learning theory.

Your brain may be whiping out what is known as parasitic infomation that isnt needed.
Think of it as erasing your cookies


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 17, 2005)

don't forget the possibility that dreams are reality and our waking time is fantasy.


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 17, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> don't forget the possibility that dreams are reality and our waking time is fantasy.


That's a very blurred line if you've tried lucid dreaming.


----------



## Artemis (Oct 17, 2005)

Marctwo said:
			
		

> That's a very blurred line if you've tried lucid dreaming.



Ive been tempted by lucid dreaming...wanna get into it...


----------



## Corry (Oct 17, 2005)

Marctwo said:
			
		

> That's a very blurred line if you've tried lucid dreaming.


I think I've sorta done that!  That's where you know you are dreaming, right?  I watched a show about it a long time ago on TLC or something, and that same night I had a dream, then saw a flash, and somehow KNEW I was dreaming, even though it wasn't done quite like on the show.  It was quite awesome.


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 17, 2005)

Yes, it's when you know you're dreaming but more importantly it's when you control how your dreams go. 

I spent a few months at it a while back - very dangerous stuff!

<edit> Psychologically dangerous, that is.  </edit>


----------



## Corry (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah...that's what I did...once I knew I was dreaming, I controlled it.  I did things I was afraid to do in real life.


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 17, 2005)

Yes, it's very, extremely, amazingly fantastic... until you suddenly realise that you're starting to act like that in the real world.


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 17, 2005)

I always lucid dream.  Well, the ones I remember.  They usually start by me waking up in my dream and I automatically say, "hey, I must be dreaming".  The last one I had (quite vivid) I remember looking all over my house for a bathroom because I had to go really bad.  But everytime I found one I realized if I went I would mess up my couch (I tend to sleep on the couch).  Then I went outside (in the dream) looking for a safe place to go, and met a boy.  I asked; "is this your dream?"  he said no.

But for the most part I can control aspects of my dream, like where I want to be, I just think and I'm there.  But the main "message" or topic of the dream is always out of my control.


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 17, 2005)

That's a great level of dreaming because you can set the scene but your sub-concious mind still has chance to go over the things that it needs to without you constantly saying "OK, now I want to be mega rich and have loads of sex slaves".


----------



## LizM (Oct 17, 2005)

Dream interpretation has been around for centuries. Some claim you can only accurately interpret a dream if you have divine revelation. Some say its all junk and others see varying shades. I think general run of the mill dreams are pretty much left over baggage from our lives and our subconscious is trying to make sense of it. Some dreams are more important than others and we usually have a gut feeling that those are important vs just waking up and going "hm, that was odd". Then there are divine dreams which is a whole other arguement.

Anyway, according to the dream dictionary I have (for run of the mill - leftover baggage dreams) a building almost "always refers to yourself, depicting your body and attributes of personality". Considering that, your statement of 



			
				bace said:
			
		

> The dream all took place outside. On some steps infront of a faceless building.[\QUOTE]
> That would suggest that you haven't figured out who you are yet. You have many issues to resolve. The front of the building suggests your "persona, facade, social self, face". You don't know where your place is in relation to others. The stairs probably represent "facing a challenge".
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LizM (Oct 17, 2005)

Lucid dreaming.  So cool.  A very useful tool for telling the uglies in nightmares to "bugger off" too!


----------



## terri (Oct 17, 2005)

Check it, Paul. After reading Liz's interpretation from an actual book, my off the cuff scenario seems pretty damn benign now, doesn't it? :goodvibe:


----------



## bace (Oct 17, 2005)

Hmm. Pretty interesting stuff. Especially the faceless building thing. Who really knows who they are though? My Dad and I have always had beef with each other. I think being a man to my Dad is a huge issue. He's always been pretty persistant in telling me how un grown up I am. I was hoping that living by myself for a year and a half might make the difference, but I still think he thinks I'm irrisponsible. Which I am. 
Jesus. I don't even know you people. That's enough out of me!!


----------



## LizM (Oct 17, 2005)

If you want to laugh a while check out www.freakydreams.com

It doesn't have a very extensive imagery list but it can be fun.


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Oct 17, 2005)

Damn terri. You just ripped off my version and sensationalized it!  



			
				PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Do you think this guy harrassing you dad is actually you and getting hit over the head is a sign of your dads frustration resulting in him doing something he really doesn't want to do? (Or something you really wouldn't want him to do?)
> 
> [/serious]


 


			
				terri said:
			
		

> Probably you were a hideous teenager to your swell old man, but maybe it's gotten better lately, and YOU were actually the guy in the dream your exasperated father was beating to death. You subconciously used a creepy schmuck you don't like to symbolize your former self. Maybe your dad was killing the old, evil Bace who never gave him a moment's peace, while the newer, improved Bace watched and yelled at his former self to leave him alone. And the guitar is a symbol of the raves and partying that went on that no doubt contributed to the old man's anguish over his son, so he took it and beat the crap out of him with him. Even though he had to cry when the deed was done, he knew the bastard Bace had to be destroyed. :twisted:
> 
> I like that one. :sillysmi:


 
Do you wanna go back in the Photoshop Penn?


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 18, 2005)

I want to know if people who are blind from birth can see in there dreams? does anybody know this?


----------



## Meysha (Oct 18, 2005)

I think I read somewhere that they don't see things like we do in their dreams. But they 'see' things like they do in everyday life when they're awake. So they can 'imagine' the shape of something but can't put colour or textured shape to it.

What is this lucid dreaming thing? I've only heard of it in that movie Vanilla Sky and that was weird. I've never been able to 'control' a dream. So you mean you can actually say, I want to fly over Paris now, and then go diving in antarctica, and you'll do it? That's so weird.

How's it done?


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 18, 2005)

I was once trying my hand at self-hypnosis through visualisation and I suddenly fell into a dream-like state with very vivid imagery - extremely 'real' stuff!  Of course, it scared the living $hit out of me but I didn't actually scream;  It was more like an involuntary muscle spasm around my vocal chords.  

Anyway, after working on it for a while I was able to control it and ended up using this technique to fall a sleep at night.  That's about when I started becomming aware in my dreams and having learned to control my imagery in meditation, it was only a small step to do the same in my dreams.

Yes, it's great!  You suddenly find you can do what you like, where you like and with whomever you like. 

The trouble is that your underlying character is revealed and even defined within your dreams (just my opinion) so once you start ignoring your social and moral discipline in your dreams, it isn't long before this is reflected in your real life behaviour (esp. when you've had a drink or two ).


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 18, 2005)

More on my interpretation.

When weapons are seen in a dream that draw blood this represents a trust issue.  There is the possibility that you are drawing on your fathers sensibility to eliminate any trust you have with this man asking you to quit your job and move to India.   

A building always, always, always represents our mind.  Each room has a specific meaning too but this is not a topic for your dream. Since you are outside of the building these are factors that are not of your control or you view them as uncontrollable and do not necessarily affect yourself.  Stairs are the transition between conscience and subconscious, emotions, or a situation.  Rocks, boulders, etc are obstacles that keep you from your destination down a path in life.  

But enough of my babble.


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 18, 2005)

Meysha said:
			
		

> What is this lucid dreaming thing? I've only heard of it in that movie Vanilla Sky and that was weird. I've never been able to 'control' a dream. So you mean you can actually say, I want to fly over Paris now, and then go diving in antarctica, and you'll do it? That's so weird.
> 
> How's it done?


 
http://www.dreamviews.com/whatislucid.php  <-- Maybe not your most scientific site...

"...lucid dreaming is simply dreaming while being aware you are dreaming. You can think of lucid dreaming as being conscious while dreaming. If, by chance, during a dream it suddenly dawns on you that you are dreaming, then you have experienced a lucid dream, regardless of whether you have been able to attain control of your dream"

If you can, in a dream, go to other places where you have never been and actually see real places this is a type of "remote viewing".  Some say it's real some say it's heuwey!


----------



## terri (Oct 18, 2005)

PlasticSpanner said:
			
		

> Damn terri. You just ripped off my version and sensationalized it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bahahaha!!!! Sorry to confess it here, chum, but I didn't read your version. I just read the dream and popped off to Bace, as I'm wont to do. 

So, back atcha:


----------



## terri (Oct 18, 2005)

Marctwo said:
			
		

> I was once trying my hand at self-hypnosis through visualisation and I suddenly fell into a dream-like state with very vivid imagery - extremely 'real' stuff! Of course, it scared the living $hit out of me but I didn't actually scream; It was more like an involuntary muscle spasm around my vocal chords.
> 
> Anyway, after working on it for a while I was able to control it and ended up using this technique to fall a sleep at night. That's about when I started becomming aware in my dreams and having learned to control my imagery in meditation, it was only a small step to do the same in my dreams.
> 
> ...


 Have you meditated a lot? It sounds as if you're saying your experience with meditation helped enable you to do this. 

It sounds cool to me. :thumbup: I have the worst time meditating, though. My brain won't shut down, or something. I'd like to learn how to do it better.


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 18, 2005)

I can help meditate.  But it doesn't work on a forum.



They way I do it is to imagine a beach and I'm on the beach.  The beach represents myself.

Then I bring in the waves, slowly washing up and going out - Attempting to control my breathing.

then the blue sky - the universe

the sun - my mind's eye

a white cloud - my upper consciousness.

and staircase leading to the cloud - rising to the answers

on the cloud a golden door.

through the door are the answers to the questions, my past lives, anything I want.


----------



## terri (Oct 18, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> I can help meditate. But it doesn't work on a forum.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mmmm, that sounds like a good approach. I've been told a lot of different ways, from keeping my eyes closed and chanting a mantra, to keeping my eyes open and staring at a candle with a meditation stone. 

I can't seem to get into the zone, though. My brain won't shut up. Or the O-dog starts barking.  

Admittedly, it's been a while since I tried.


----------



## MDowdey (Oct 18, 2005)

yet another way that i have learned...

close your eyes and imagine a flame. the flame is slowly taking all the darkness around it in, and it keeps going and going until its pitchblack and silent except for the flame. and its barely burning.think of nothing but the flame, and that usually gets me to a clear point.


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 18, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> mmmm, that sounds like a good approach. I've been told a lot of different ways, from keeping my eyes closed and chanting a mantra, to keeping my eyes open and staring at a candle with a meditation stone.
> 
> I can't seem to get into the zone, though. My brain won't shut up. Or the O-dog starts barking.
> 
> Admittedly, it's been a while since I tried.


 
Sounds like Eastern ways of meditation.  Focus on one object (candle) and there lies your answer after blocking out the world around.  I used to do that many years ago.  It is still good but I find that actually working to get your answers works better.  Waiting on the beach, building the stairs to the cloud and opening the door.  Plus you have the vision to focus on, remove the normal background chatter in your mind.  But it takes about 1 hour.  Don't rush.  You may as you end feel your body pulsating?  This is good.


----------



## terri (Oct 18, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> Sounds like Eastern ways of meditation. Focus on one object (candle) and there lies your answer after blocking out the world around. I used to do that many years ago. It is still good but I find that actually working to get your answers works better. Waiting on the beach, building the stairs to the cloud and opening the door. Plus you have the vision to focus on, remove the normal background chatter in your mind. But it takes about 1 hour. Don't rush. You may as you end feel your body pulsating? This is good.


 I really want to try it again, with a different approach. :thumbup: This sounds as good as anything else that's been suggested to me.  I may just disappear into the darkroom; no one bugs me in there.


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 18, 2005)

Yes, zero distractions.  Remember if you have a question that you need answers for consentrate on that question, on the beach, as you buid and climb the stairs, then as you open the door ask to see the answers.  I've had faces, cityscapes, wilderness, voices, a song and more.  Past life regression is intense!  (for those who believe).  But I wouldn't do that just yet.


----------



## terri (Oct 18, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> Yes, zero distractions. Remember if you have a question that you need answers for consentrate on that question, on the beach, as you buid and climb the stairs, then as you open the door ask to see the answers. I've had faces, cityscapes, wilderness, voices, a song and more. Past life regression is intense! (for those who believe). But I wouldn't do that just yet.


 Agreed. I've been told to first develop the ability to shut my mind off to distractions and just reach an inner point of complete concentration and relaxation, and ride it like a wave for a little while. After doing that successfully a few times is when to start with questions, focusing on images, etc. Does this sound right?


----------



## panzershreck (Oct 18, 2005)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> More on my interpretation.
> 
> When weapons are seen in a dream that draw blood this represents a trust issue. There is the possibility that you are drawing on your fathers sensibility to eliminate any trust you have with this man asking you to quit your job and move to India.
> 
> ...


 
that's strange, my dreams are ALWAYS very detailed (at least the ones i remember), as detailed as real life, i could re-draw buildings, interior of buildings, and areas of my dreams (even ones i remember from childhood) with great detail, ie: one dream the side of a building had plank wood, painted red, with exposed nails, light reflecting in a realistic pattern from a streetlight next to the building, including spiderwebs on the streetlight, which was a metal freestanding pole... the door had no window, but it was dark wood (the kind they used to use all the time in the 70's), the interior was poorly lit, consisted of one large room and a kitchen, the large room only had an incandescant light on in the middle, shining down on a wood/metal table with chairs around it, the walls were covered in that cheap wood paneling, no paint, windows at the far end of the room that spanned the wall, studs in between holding up the wall (meaning the windows were big glass sheets). The kitchen opened directly with no doors into the main room, you had a stove, cabinets, two counters, some old dusty objects (like chairs, shovels, and a hedgetrimmer), a refridgerator, the kitchen only had one window, also near the far end, also a large glass sheet.

even that weird one of the nuclear blast with burning people standing around, i could see their bodies, only shapes, you could see their skulls, but the brightness of the burn was so high you couldn't make anything out, also the other people were black, all black silhouettes, no detail, but they were pretty far away... the park consisted of large oak trees surrounding an open area of grass, this open area had concrete pathways moving in a cirlce around the open area (Like a normal park), in the distance was the nuclear mushroom cloud... where i was blown out of, was in the fashion of an old 19th century style office, not on ground level, the windows consisted of smaller window panes (traditional) forming an arch at the top, the interior was dark wood, a desk in the traditional 19th century style of a rich aristocrat, bookshelves filled with books, old antiques on the walls, chairs and whatnot... i believe i was talking to somebody, got up and when i got up and looked at the window, everything blew up, you could make out the glass shattering and a bright yellow-orange mass of material blasting through the room and outside in a split second (next thing i know, i'm in that park, and after that, i wake up)

the one thing i never have detail of (or remember), are people's faces


----------



## terri (Oct 18, 2005)

> the one thing i never have detail of (or remember), are people's faces


 Why would you, amid all that action?  I've had details, colors, etc., in dreams, but nothing that vivid, I don't believe.


----------



## LizM (Oct 18, 2005)

panzershreck said:
			
		

> that's strange, my dreams are ALWAYS very detailed (at least the ones i remember), as detailed as real life, i could re-draw buildings, interior of buildings, and areas of my dreams (even ones i remember from childhood) with great detail, ie: one dream the side of a building had plank wood, painted red, with exposed nails, light reflecting in a realistic pattern from a streetlight next to the building, including spiderwebs on the streetlight, which was a metal freestanding pole... the door had no window, but it was dark wood (the kind they used to use all the time in the 70's), the interior was poorly lit, consisted of one large room and a kitchen, the large room only had an incandescant light on in the middle, shining down on a wood/metal table with chairs around it, the walls were covered in that cheap wood paneling, no paint, windows at the far end of the room that spanned the wall, studs in between holding up the wall (meaning the windows were big glass sheets). The kitchen opened directly with no doors into the main room, you had a stove, cabinets, two counters, some old dusty objects (like chairs, shovels, and a hedgetrimmer), a refridgerator, the kitchen only had one window, also near the far end, also a large glass sheet.
> 
> even that weird one of the nuclear blast with burning people standing around, i could see their bodies, only shapes, you could see their skulls, but the brightness of the burn was so high you couldn't make anything out, also the other people were black, all black silhouettes, no detail, but they were pretty far away... the park consisted of large oak trees surrounding an open area of grass, this open area had concrete pathways moving in a cirlce around the open area (Like a normal park), in the distance was the nuclear mushroom cloud... where i was blown out of, was in the fashion of an old 19th century style office, not on ground level, the windows consisted of smaller window panes (traditional) forming an arch at the top, the interior was dark wood, a desk in the traditional 19th century style of a rich aristocrat, bookshelves filled with books, old antiques on the walls, chairs and whatnot... i believe i was talking to somebody, got up and when i got up and looked at the window, everything blew up, you could make out the glass shattering and a bright yellow-orange mass of material blasting through the room and outside in a split second (next thing i know, i'm in that park, and after that, i wake up)
> 
> the one thing i never have detail of (or remember), are people's faces


 
Wow!  Get a dream dictionary dude!  There is TONS of stuff in that paragraph of stuff you described.


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 19, 2005)

I hope that dream was not a precognative dream (one where you see the future).  Most likely not but has more to do with you personally and it does have answers if you look at the symbolism.


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 19, 2005)

A dream I once had:

It started with a coach bumping the car in front on the forecourt of a petrol station.  Seeing that the coach will now be going nowhere for a while, a man jumps off and flees - obviously being persued.

On turning around to follow, I find myself standing on the end of a wall, facing some fields that are seperated by barbed wire.  I jump on the back of a running bull and ride it (standing up) accross a field and jump onto another wall where I slide along the top (surfing style).

When I jump off the end of the wall I end up in the city centre where a crowd of people are all looking for the fleeing man.  I open a cinema exit door from outside and find the man there.  I now realise that he's a spy on the side of truth and justice etc. so I sneak him away to safety.

The crowd then turn to me and I assure them that there's nothing to see this way.

This was a great dream!


----------



## LizM (Oct 19, 2005)

Marctwo said:
			
		

> On turning around to follow, I find myself standing on the end of a wall, facing some fields that are seperated by barbed wire. I jump on the back of a running bull and ride it (standing up) accross a field and jump onto another wall where I slide along the top (surfing style).


 
I can get this part figured out I think!  The fields are freedom/possibilities.  The barbed wire is some barrier in your life to that freedom/possibility.  Riding the bull represents a "harmony between self-awareness and its decision-making, and the basic "animal" drives" - in other words, you are in tune with your inner self.  Also, the realization that being yourself can destroy the barriers in your life.  The wall would be a boundary of some sort.  Surfing on top of it might mean you are not yet ready to cross the boundary but you are ok with that.

Are me and tpmadmin driving you guys nuts yet?


----------



## tmpadmin (Oct 19, 2005)

I guess I have to have a go at this now.




			
				Marctwo said:
			
		

> A dream I once had:





			
				Marctwo said:
			
		

> It started with a coach bumping the car in front on the forecourt of a petrol station. Seeing that the coach will now be going nowhere for a while, a man jumps off and flees - obviously being persued.



The coach is a means of taking you down a path in life, since you are not walking (in contrast) this is a relatively quick path. However, you are not in control of this path since you are not the driver but merely a passenger. The path is obstructed by another outside influence so this man (another part of yourself) chooses to continue on a different path feeling the urgency as if your life depended on it.



			
				Marctwo said:
			
		

> On turning around to follow, I find myself standing on the end of a wall, facing some fields that are seperated by barbed wire. I jump on the back of a running bull and ride it (standing up) accross a field and jump onto another wall where I slide along the top (surfing style).


The wall is an obstacle, but it is good since you have already overcome that obstacle. Animals represent spirits. Depending on your beliefs - A bull would be one of powerful influence in your life. Determination in your path you are choosing.  Yes, in a sense the fields are opportunities.  Most any vegitation is representing growth.  Could be any kind of growth in your life.  The openness of fields with no obstructions indicates a clear vision of the future and the possibilities of what lies ahead.



			
				Marctwo said:
			
		

> When I jump off the end of the wall I end up in the city centre where a crowd of people are all looking for the fleeing man. I open a cinema exit door from outside and find the man there. I now realise that he's a spy on the side of truth and justice etc. so I sneak him away to safety.


This could be the realization that your inner self that this man represents is actually not bad as you once thought but a good trait.


----------



## Marctwo (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks for having a go guys. I do love to hear other peoples ideas on such things. I thought you may be interested in my interpretation which is based on how I actually felt about these elements rather than standard symbolism so...



> It started with a coach bumping the car in front on the forecourt of a petrol station. Seeing that the coach will now be going nowhere for a while, a man jumps off and flees - obviously being persued.
> 
> On turning around to follow, ...


The obstructed coach represents a social compromise and the fleeing man represents the issues that arrise from this. Although I'm only an onlooker to these events, I'm compelled to follow the issues.





> ...I find myself standing on the end of a wall, facing some fields that are seperated by barbed wire. I jump on the back of a running bull and ride it (standing up) accross a field and jump onto another wall where I slide along the top (surfing style).


The fields represent the moral pigeon holes in society. The first wall is a decision point; This is the point where I have to decide whether or not to get involved. The bull is blind public opinion running 'freely' in it's own moral pigeon hole. I need to avoid the pigeon holes so I ride the back of public opinion, being careful to keep my balance.

The second wall is more of a path than a barrier. Having ridden the back of bublic opinion through the moral pigeon holes, I land on the path of my own opinion and have a very smooth ride. But I still need to be careful not to fall off.





> When I jump off the end of the wall I end up in the city centre where a crowd of people are all looking for the fleeing man. I open a cinema exit door from outside and find the man there. I now realise that he's a spy on the side of truth and justice etc. so I sneak him away to safety.
> 
> The crowd then turn to me and I assure them that there's nothing to see this way.


Having decided to get involved and reached my own opinion, I seek to address the issues. I find them worth sticking my neck out for so I give my help in resolving them. However, I see no point in being confrontational about it.





> This was a great dream!


It was a real "You're OK so feel good about yourself" type of dream and they're always great. 

<edit> Oooops... I nearly forgot the most important bit.

The sudden realisation that this was a spy for justice etc. shows me that being true to myself is the key to freeing myself.  </edit>


----------



## LizM (Oct 20, 2005)

coolness


----------



## LizM (Nov 10, 2005)

Time to revive the thread!  I think I had a dream that even tops Bace's for wierdness.

I'm standing in a resturant that is on the waterfront.  Everyone is fairly nervous.  Suddenly a Tsunami engulfs the area but the windows hold.  I'm shouting to everyone to remain calm - that as long as the windows hold we'll be fine.  Then some idiot (of course) starts to try to break through the window with a chair.  Of course, once he spiderwebs it a Great White bursts halfway into the room (along with a good bit of water).  I try to get everyone to head upstairs (where and upstairs came from I have no idea) but everyone runs the other way.  I follow to try to get them to go back and suddenly I'm in some sort of two-story atrium that is obviously on a cruise ship.  Still underwater and more sharks start crashing in.  I can't get the adults to listen to me so I grab all the children I can and head up.  Then I am standing on a brick paved garden of sorts - dry land but water everywhere and I have this feeling that the water will keep rising.  We have no where to go and I am standing there with a bunch of kids behind me - facing the sea - trying to figure out how to fight off who knows how many great whites with my bare hands.  Then I wake up.

Told ya it was wierd!!!!


----------



## tmpadmin (Nov 11, 2005)

I will try to interpret later.  I have to wake up my son right now.  But this is a good one!


----------



## tmpadmin (Nov 12, 2005)

I am going to be vague.  However, it is an attempt.



Water represents purity or cleansing.  A restaurant is a place were we get food to nourish ourselves.  Just a feeling but it would seem like the children represent the future and the adults the past.  Either with collective thought or ways of doing things.  Sharks are negative influences always present when you are attempting something new.  They are the yang in the cleansing waters, the adversity you may encounter.  Since you are in a building it is your mind and the stairs are a transition from a lower state (spiritual, emotional, physical) to a higher state.  

The garden is growth (any vegetation really).  However, gardens are usually well kept so it may represent a groomed path or growth you will be taking.  The bricks provide a smooth, and strong base for this path.  You are afraid of the dangers in the water not the water itself.  Again, this may mean a journey or life decision.  You do not have a choice you must take this path.


----------



## LizM (Nov 12, 2005)

Yeah, kinda I think.  Applied for a new job at work (promotion) so between that and several hours with the dream dictionary I kinda thougth it was something along those lines but getting outside opinions always helps!!!!

I thought the water was more of an "outside influences/outside world" crashing in on who I consider myself to be but what you said makes a lot of sense too.

Thanks,
Liz


----------



## Corry (Nov 13, 2005)

My turn!!!!!  I can't remember as many details as you guys though.  

Ok...so I'm in prison for some reason, no idea why....but the prison is actually the elementary school I went to.  For some reason I was determined to break out.  The windows weren't barred up, just normal windows with screens, but I couldn't get the screen out, so I ran into the screen as fast as I could and the screen and I broke out the other side...it was about 10 or 12 feet from the ground, but I landed on my feet.  I ran to the fences...it was a double fence, the first one was a normal chain link fence, only the top of it was electric.  The second one was twice as high, the top of which was also electric.  So I ran back (and somehow climbed a 12' brick wall back into the window) and grabbed two rugs.  I laid the first one over ther first fence so I could climb over it without getting shocked (yes I am aware that would not work in real life!), and then did the same to the second.  Then I started running through my town dodging people, and hiding in the shadows (I HATE having those dreams where I'm running from someone!!!!!) I'm running for a while, and the next thing I know, I'm with my boyfriend.  He doesn't say anything about me breaking out of prison, or hiding from the law, but I'm still very shifty looking all around me.  After a while, I decide to go back...on my way, I go to the local Casey's General Store (gas station), and there I don't really remember what happens...I've had other dreams where I was in that gas station though.  

And that's all I can remember.  After that the stupid people using the laundrymat below my apartment starting yelling at their kids, who by the sounds of it are runnign and jumping back and forth on the hardwood floor...they've been doing it for 45 minutes, running and yelling, running and yelling...I"m about to go down there, still in my night shirt and lay the smack down. (no, that part isn't part of the dream!)


----------



## LizM (Nov 13, 2005)

Hmmm, just first impression it sounds like the school represents some authority figure in your life (or bad boss, or rules in general) and you are desperately trying to get away.  Yet the part about you hiding in the shadow implies you feel guilty about it.

That's as far as I've gotten yet, I'll dig into it more a bit later.


----------



## tmpadmin (Nov 13, 2005)

I will give it a go I guess...


Prisons are places of isolation or inhabitance. *you get my meaning* The fact that the prison is in or is the school tells that you feel the learning process you are in or need to be in (or possibly were once in and need to go back) is a prison for you. You are attempting to break out of the learning process but are faced with many obstacles each more difficult than the next. 

*This would be much easier if you were in school in your last year and just wanted to start your life - piece of cake. Unfortunately, I do not know your position in life.*

Your boyfriend is comfort for you both in real life and in the dream. Maybe you did not complete what you wanted to do because of his comfort but are now feeling you have more learning to do before you can advance with him. In your dream, you realize you need to go back but you stop at a gas station. Gas stations fuel our cars (modes of transport down a path  quickly) to take us down a path, in your dreams case the path of learning. 

Therefore, I could be completely off but I would say you did not like school and decided to end it short or end with what degree you had at the time even though you were not fully satisfied. You did this because you were sick of school and learning, you just wanted to get out into the world. You are now realizing there is something missing that only the continuing education (or some form of learning) can fulfill. This may not mean fully enrolling in school but a class here or there or even reading books.

Does this make sense or am I meowing up the wrong tree?


----------



## Corry (Nov 13, 2005)

actually I tried for 3 semesters after high school to get myself into college, but things kept happening to prohibit it, and I've tried a few times since then, too.  I should be elidgable (sp?) for financial aid next year...which isn't too long from now! 

Hmmm...with those interperations, I have no idea what it could be!


----------



## tmpadmin (Nov 13, 2005)

It could be the "prison" you find in life because you did not get into college for one reason or the other.  Taking it almost opposite from what I said the prison isn't education but the lack of education.


----------

